# This Day in History



## Centermass (Nov 8, 2008)

Something a little early for Veterans Day: 

The 173rd Airborne Brigade were ambushed by over 1,200 Viet Cong in Vietnam during Operation Hump in War Zone D on Nov. 8, 1965. 
Forty-eight American soldiers lost their lives that day. Today marks the 43rd anniversary of the ambush. 

This song, which was released last year, was dedicated to all of those men, and one in particular, Niles Harris, who today is a retired MSG.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LnsW82BFjsM&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LnsW82BFjsM&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 8, 2008)

RIP Third Herd... Blue Skies Brothers. You are not forgotten!!!


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 8, 2008)

Centermass said:


> ... This song, which was released last year, was dedicated to all of those men, and one in particular, Niles Harris, who today is a retired MSG...



It's an awesome song - however, it was released in November 2005... ;)

RIP to all those who fell that day.  

LL


----------



## Poetic_Mind (Nov 9, 2008)

I remember this song when it first came out... Caused me to really start respecting service members from that fateful war and others before and after that war.

Rest In Peace to those in the 173rd and others that died during that war... Blue Skies...


----------



## Centermass (Nov 10, 2008)

LibraryLady said:


> It's an awesome song - however, it was released in November 2005... ;)



As usual, you are correct. 

Still a great vid and tribute to those who paved the way and sacrificed more than a lot in this country realize or are thankful for.


----------

